# August CA Seismic/Survey Exam Results



## tim123

Fellows who took the exam(s) in August 2022, has anyone received the results yet?


----------



## CAPLS

Not released yet


----------



## full-Owl2872

@CAPLS Any idea when it will be released? I am hoping today.


----------



## Tahoe15

Not yet! But I’m getting nervous since it’s any day now


----------



## CAPLS

Not today


----------



## full-Owl2872

Perhaps today I hope?


----------



## tim123

I really hope it's going to be this week


----------



## full-Owl2872

@CAPLS any luck perhaps today? Sorry my anxiety is killing me


----------



## tim123

full-Owl2872 said:


> @CAPLS any luck perhaps today? Sorry my anxiety is killing me


When did you take the exam(s)?


----------



## full-Owl2872

Took it end of August


----------



## tim123

full-Owl2872 said:


> Took it end of August


I took the seismic on 8/4.


----------



## full-Owl2872

Looks like it’s not coming out today either :/


----------



## joonyouj

Any chance scores are released this afternoon or do they usually come out in the morning?


----------



## Tahoe15

I got my seismic results at like 8pm PST back in May.


----------



## rockb78

joonyouj said:


> Any chance scores are released this afternoon or do they usually come out in the morning?


I always have received mine around 3pm.


----------



## tim123

It seems like not going to be released today. Fingers crossed for a good Friday tomorrow.


----------



## Tahoe15

Wonder if Labor Day threw off the timing?


----------



## Tahoe15

Just checked! I passed!!


----------



## hernandez00213

Tahoe15 said:


> Just checked! I passed!!


Congrats!


----------



## joonyouj

I passed! good luck to everyone else!


----------



## hernandez00213

I got my results and didn't pass. This is my second time taking the surveying exam. I feel disappointed and defeated. The first time I used the Reza Mahallati workbook and this time around I used CPESR. I appreciate it if you guys can offer some suggestions/tips on how to prepare for it next time. I did spend over 120 hrs studying and took multiple mock exams. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tahoe15

Let me know if anyone needs survey Reza or EET books!


----------



## Tahoe15

hernandez00213 said:


> I got my results and didn't pass. This is my second time taking the surveying exam. I feel disappointed and defeated. The first time I used the Reza Mahallati workbook and this time around I used CPESR. I appreciate it if you guys can offer some suggestions/tips on how to prepare for it next time. I did spend over 120 hrs studying and took multiple mock exams. Thanks in advance.


I’m sorry :/ I heard this one was hard and went all in on studying. I used the Reza workbook, CPESR, and EET class since for surveying there wasn’t one single ideal course. What helped me the most for both seismic and survey was taking practice exams. A full month or two before the exam I’d take 2-3 full length practice exams each week. Ended up taking about 20 exams. I took them until I scored at least an 80%. Survey I honestly thought I’d fail because I struggled more on these exams, but thankfully passed.


----------



## tim123

I passed the seismic! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## full-Owl2872

Passed as well. AEI is extremely helpful!


----------



## rockb78

Great news this morning! I passed seismic and am now a PE. Good luck to everyone and anyone who did not pass - dont give up.


----------



## rockb78

hernandez00213 said:


> I got my results and didn't pass. This is my second time taking the surveying exam. I feel disappointed and defeated. The first time I used the Reza Mahallati workbook and this time around I used CPESR. I appreciate it if you guys can offer some suggestions/tips on how to prepare for it next time. I did spend over 120 hrs studying and took multiple mock exams. Thanks in advance.


Just keep at it and when you get a problem wrong make sure you understand why. The other part of these tests no one really talks about is luck - sometimes you just need a little.


----------



## hernandez00213

Thanks @Tahoe15 and @rockb78 I will keep at it. I need to get back on study mode again.


----------

